

Cookie.js – a JavaScript cookie library - jscoder
https://github.com/js-coder/cookie.js

======
h0st1le
looks nice, been using jquery.cookie for a while now.. ridding ourselves of
the jquery dependency is cool.. but how many projects these days do not use
jquery??? Still, certainly something I'll spend some time playing with.

